
Ask HN: What software do you use to generate PDFs? - xgb84j
I need to automatically generate invoices and similar documents as PDFs for clients. Currently I am using headless Chromium + print to pdf calling the front end.<p>I thought Latex to be too heavyweight for my use case, but I am not completely happy with the styling of my current setup.<p>Are there good alternatives to generate PDFs server-side?
======
jjjbokma
For my invoices I use a LaTeX template, filled via a Perl program that reads a
custom invoice format.

------
rvz
> Are there good alternatives to generate PDFs server-side?

pandoc is suitable for this.

------
catacombs
LaTeX, org-mode and pandoc.

